
Chloroquine: An Effective Treatment for Coronavirus - KoftaBob
https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vTi-g18ftNZUMRAj2SwRPodtscFio7bJ7GdNgbJAGbdfF67WuRJB3ZsidgpidB2eocFHAVjIL-7deJ7/pub
======
Merrill
Chloroquine Prevention of Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19) in the Healthcare
Setting (COPCOV)

Sponsor: University of Oxford

The study is a double-blind, randomised, placebo-controlled trial that will be
conducted in health care settings. After obtaining fully informed consent, the
investigator will recruit healthcare workers, or other individuals at
significant risk who can be followed reliably for 5 months. 10,000
participants will be recruited and the investigator predict an average of 200
participants per site in 50 sites.

[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04303507](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04303507)

UK bans parallel export and hoarding of three Covid-19 drugs

By GlobalData Healthcare SHARE The UK government has banned the parallel
export and “hoarding” of three drugs being used to treat coronavirus patients
in China in anticipation of shortages in Britain following the Covid-19
pandemic.

The export of the US-based AbbVie’s Kaletra / Aluvia, a combination lopinavir
and ritonavir, the generic drug chloroquine phosphate and the generic drug
hydroxychloroquine is being restricted to meet the needs of UK patients, the
government said.

Hydroxychloroquine was placed on the restricted list from 14 March and Kaletra
and chloroquine phosphate were added on 26 February.

[https://www.pharmaceutical-
technology.com/comment/parallel-e...](https://www.pharmaceutical-
technology.com/comment/parallel-export-covid-19/)

------
minimaxir
This URL is receiving attention because it was shared by Elon Musk on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1239650597906898947](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1239650597906898947)

(A reminder that Musk is not an expert on virology.)

------
kiterunner2346
WilsonPaige is right (if not always for the "right" reason):

"Coronavirus Chloroquine & Zinc Treatment":

[https://citycourier.org/news/coronavirus-chloroquine-zinc-
tr...](https://citycourier.org/news/coronavirus-chloroquine-zinc-treatment/)

~~~
kiterunner2346
Why did you delete most of wilsonpaige's posts? All he did is put two things
together and come up with an idea that will apparently work. So he's kinda in
Neils Bohr's situation with the hydrogen atom: it works, it only works here, I
don't know why it works, but it works! Isn't that the essence of creativity?

Why the dunning and shunning? If the women in reasonable shoes on this bbs had
any creativity we wouldn't be in a jam with Covid.

Is wilsonpaige so different in this regard from Elon Musk? Musk posts re
quinone and is praised and his ideas spread. Wilsonpaige at first doubts the
quinone solution, then within hours finds confirming studies, adds to it his
experience with zinc antivirals and comes up with a better solution (albeit
one w/o an underlying mechanism). Now you've torn his posts up and thrown them
away.

Shame!

------
WilsonPaige
Opposing statement by a Ghanian doctor and director of public health:

"Dr. Badu Sarkodie, the Director of Public Health, Ghana Health Service (GHS),
says they have no evidence that Chloroquine Phosphate 250mg is an effective
treatment of the flu-like coronavirus (COVID-19).

He was reacting to claims on social media that Chloroquine Phosphate 250mg had
been found by French and Chinese doctors to be effective for treatment of the
virus.

Dr. Sarkodie in an interview with the Ghana News Agency (GNA) said although
the claim sounded promising, the GHS had not had any efficacy clinical trial
to confirm that.

They could therefore not make any recommendation for the use of the drug to
treat the virus.

"I cannot dispute the claim so the person saying this should provide more
information because we have not sighted any publication to this effect," he
added."

~~~
sp332
That was two weeks ago. Now we have the results of two clinical studies.

~~~
WilsonPaige
Citations? That was precisely the doctor's objection - no citations, no facts,
no data.

~~~
sp332
[https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/bst/14/1/14_2020.01047/...](https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/bst/14/1/14_2020.01047/_article)
This summarizes the results of a bunch of trials that were run in parallel in
China.

------
imagetic
[https://factcheck.afp.com/chloroquine-has-not-been-
approved-...](https://factcheck.afp.com/chloroquine-has-not-been-approved-
treatment-covid-19)

